# My Puppy won't get in it's box!!



## Derst (Sep 28, 2014)

I have an American White Shepherd puppy which I just got today and when I try to put it in a box, it goes out of it and sniffs the outside edges of it. It just lies down beside the box instead of inside it.No matter how hard I try, it won't get in.

NOTE: I can't put her in a wire crate which might be comfortable as it would be able to see around because I have to keep her in the balcony.The cold wind won't enter it's box and the pup is free to go out and inside it's box anytime.
I played with the pup in the balcony the whole day and it's familiar with it and doesn't make any noise.It sleeps out in the cold, I need to put it in the box.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Your puppy needs to sleep beside you where it's warm and comforting. Your puppy is a baby


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ShenzisMom said:


> Your puppy needs to sleep beside you where it's warm and comforting. Your puppy is a baby


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I would NEVER keep a puppy out on a balcony, EVER.

Way too dangerous!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm confused.

Why are you keeping an 8 week old pup on a balcony? Your baby needs to be at your side.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I suspect that the pup isn't allowed inside due to cultural beliefs. So how can we help the OP?

OP, is the balcony at ground floor level?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a beautiful puppy! First, please make sure the puppy cannot fall off the balcony. Feed the puppy in the box. Put a T-shirt or some item of clothing with your scent in the box. Put a raw bone in the box to help the pup stay in the box.

Does your pup have a name yet? Congratulations on getting such a cute pup and joining the forum. You will find lots of help here on raising your dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is this for real? The picture posted is a stock photo of an "American White German Shepherd." In a quick search I found 3 of the exact same image.


----------



## Derst (Sep 28, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Why are you keeping an 8 week old pup on a balcony? Your baby needs to be at your side.


Sorry. But it's 3-4 months old and my family will not allow me to keep it in because of it's pooping and peeing.I sometimes take it inside to play with it...My balcony is totally secure...
the box is very warm and my old cloth which got torn is placed on it's floor.Yesterday night we had to keep it inside while I was waiting for a reply in this forum.Is there any way I can make it feel comfortable in it?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

First search the threads for more advice on how to house train your pup to stay clean in the house.

Being a baby he'd much rather be with you so I can understand why he won't want to go into his box. When he is alone he'll be more likely to use the box for comfort and warmth. You need to find that balance between play and social and training time with you and quiet resting time.


----------



## Derst (Sep 28, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> Is this for real? The picture posted is a stock photo of an "American White German Shepherd." In a quick search I found 3 of the exact same image.


It was night time when I signed up here and the pup was sleeping nice and warm and I don't think I must've taken a photo of it.I'll upload it's real photos soon and believe me... It looks exactly the same.I don't think one can find a difference between two same aged golden retriever ( or White American Shepherd).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Derst, welcome to the forum.

It sounds like you have to keep the dog out on the balcony because you are having trouble housebreaking it?

So EASY FIX! GEt that metal crate and put it in the house. And start following this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html

When we take on the HUGE responsibility of a puppy, we also accept the responsibility of having to TEACH it what the 'new rules' are of living in a house. So rather than having to isolate him on the balcony (and clean the balcony), you can read up on that site and get your dog housebroken and to learn their house manners.

So you live in an area that you can go to dog classes?

How is the socialization going? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

He walk well on a leash? Getting on well with other dogs?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you in India? Can you go to your profile and put that as your location so people will be able to give you specific advice? Keeping a puppy outside if you live in India is probably not as big an issue than if you live somewhere like where I live. 

First, follow MRL's links, and read about crate training - I do believe that a puppy should be in the house with its owners, but I understand that every situation is different. 

Second, it probably won't get too cold for your pup if you are in India, unless you live in the mountains. I'm thinking the box is a dog house? I'd just keep getting him used to it, hiding treats in the dog house, making it comfortable as you are doing. If he gets cold enough, he will use it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is your puppy a boy or a girl? You keep referring to him/her as "it".  Hopefully you'll be able to housebreak him/her soon, and the puppy won't have to spend as much time out on the balcony. I agree with feeding the puppy in the crate (or dog house?), that will create positive associations with being in there.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

If the issue with keeping the puppy inside is not a cultural one and solely due to house breaking, you're basically creating a cycle. The more you keep the puppy outside, the harder it will be to house train her, and the more you'll keep her outside, and so on. Bring the box inside, close to a door, and start from scratch. It's much easier for them to make the connection this way!


----------

